# eloxalschicht zerkrazt !



## siq (3. September 2007)

Hi

leider habe ich es gestern fertiggebracht mein HeliusCC so unglücklich anzustellen, dass das Vorderrad weggekippt ist und mein Rahmen am Betonpfahl heruntergeschrubbelt ist. Jetzt sind leider so hässliche Kratzer am Oberrohr. Die schwarze Eloxalschicht ist an den Kratzern nun weg. Die Kratzer sind zwar nicht tief aber es sieht jetzt natürlich Schei$$e aus und ich werde immer wieder an meine Blödheit erinnert....
Hat irgend jemand einen Tipp wie man das optisch wieder hermachen kann. Ich nehme nicht an das die Eloxalschicht partiell nachträglich aufgebracht werden kann. 

Gruss 
Simon


----------



## VincentVega (3. September 2007)

Hi Simon,

schau mal hier http://www.ulfalux.com/, da gibt es Eloxal-Ausbesserungsfarbe. Kostet mit Versand ca. 45.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (3. September 2007)

Hallo Andreas 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Das sieht genau nach dem aus was ich benötigen würde. Ich habe dort mal angefragt. 

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

auch von mir vielen Dank für den Super-Tipp 

Hatte den Stift sofort bestellt und heute ausprobiert. Funktioniert perfekt


----------



## siq (14. September 2007)

Hallo Andreas

meine Farbe ist gestern geliefert worden. Die Eloxalfarbe ist echt fast nicht mehr unterscheidbar von richtigem Eloxal. Die Ausbesserung hat somit super geklappt. 
Danke nochmals für Deinen Tipp !

Gruss
Simon


----------



## PaulchenPanther (26. September 2007)

Ulfalux Eloxal Ausbesserungs Faserstifte, Spray,
Fläschchen mit Pinsel

Neuartige Eloxalfarben für die Ausbesserung von Eloxierten Teilen.
Sehr hoch wetterbeständig und UV-stabil.
Farbtöne nach Eloxial-Euras-Norm



war das der den du bestellt hast? hält der auch? ich hab meine kratzer bisher mit schw edding ausgebessert (bitte steinigt mich net!), aber paar mal drüberreiben und is wieder ab...


----------



## siq (26. September 2007)

Hi 

ich habe die Farbe recht dünn mehrfach aufgetragen. Danach 24 Std trocknen lassen. Dann habe ich eine sauberes Tuch getränkt mit Alkohol genommen und einige Minuten die überschüssige trockne Farbe weggerieben. Man muss schon recht lange Reiben bis da die Farbe nachgibt. Als danach alles Plan war habe ich da Ganze noch mit WD40 versiegelt. Also wenn es nicht weiss und kein extemes Licht in der Nähe ist, sieht man praktisch nichts mehr von den Kratzern.

Gruss
Simon


----------

